
Ask HN: How do we unlock the worlds collaboration? - Roybot
Sorry in advance for the probably badly worded title. This is probably just badly formed thought that doesn&#x27;t make sense but still wanted to share.<p>I find it interesting that the worlds collective collaboration happens inside businesses. Doing a search on the word &#x27;collaboration&#x27; I find results for collaboration in the workplace, inside businesses, in the corporate world. But how about people outside of organizations? How do we enable collaboration between communities and groups with shared interests? Is financial upside missing to motivate collaboration, are we missing a shared process for collaborating, a leader to provide direction? I&#x27;m sure this is all true and more.<p>In the context of software - after starting a small software group (500 or so devs) I realize that there are a bunch of developers that hope to collaborate with others on software to build something meaningful and learn. Is this true for other industries - are creators looking outside their organizations to collaborate on something more fulfilling? Is it possible to organize the world - independent of organizations?
======
byoung2
Open source software is one example of collaboration outside of a company

